# Writing first furry story, cant decide on species of main characters love intrest



## Fearmyboxers (Jan 2, 2013)

I am working on my first furry story, my main character is a border collie and I can't decide what species I want his mate to be. It is a Slash story. The poll is for my choices that I can't decide from x.x;


----------



## Symlus (Jan 2, 2013)

Why not a hybrid of your top two choices. Compromise solves all issues lol. 

Jackal & tiger/cheetah, deer & sheep, Jackal and wolf? All valid options. Whatever you decide upon, I wish you a convenient writing.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 2, 2013)

A border collie with a human? Well, you know in Wales, a sheep and its shepherd are considered a union.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 2, 2013)

Human? I... I don't even want to think about that. Wait, I don't really want to think about any of this. *Runs away*


----------



## BRN (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey, if you're writing a slash, the best stuff comes from inspiration. Why not look up some porn and get some ideas from that?

Otherwise, we're just kinda throwing names and numbers at you, even though you're the writer.


----------



## Fearmyboxers (Jan 3, 2013)

oxo i guess i will keep going over the different scenarios in my head, i can already mentally see him with each option. Day Coydog your comment made me laugh o.o; I do like hybrids, might do one as a minor character. oh well, guess this can be closed x.x;;;


----------



## DapperDragon (Jan 7, 2013)

A cross breed would be an interesting choice for the story, perhaps a cross of a deer and goat? It would be mildly amusing considering that border collies are a herding dog breed. Just an idea though, I am sure you will find one to suit your needs given time and deep thought. Much luck with your writing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd go with human if the character is more of an 'insert youself here' type. Otherwise I don't know.


----------



## reedman (Feb 5, 2013)

I like humans, their inferior form is cute.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 5, 2013)

Mate, this thread is old.


----------



## shetira (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd have to say sheep. That would definitely bring an interesting dynamic to any sort of relationship story between them.


----------

